# Zugriff auf CVS regeln



## Guest (29. Apr 2008)

Hi,

wir nutzen derzeit ein CVS-System zum Verwalten unserer Projekte. Nun soll 1 Entwickler von außen hinzugezogen werden für genau 1 Projekt. Wie kann ich CVS so einrichten, dass dieser neue User nur Zugriff auf dieses eine Projekt hat? Er soll die anderen Projekte nicht einmal lesend sehen können. Ist das irgendwie möglich?


----------



## Grasstampfer (29. Apr 2008)

klar... user im cvs erstellen und nur rechte auf das projekt bzw dem entsprechenden Pfad geben


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2008)

Wird denn dafür immer zwingend ein User auf dem jeweiligen Rechner (Linux) vorausgesetzt? Denn dann hätte er ja schon wieder "zuviel" Zugriff.


----------

